# Need help with this painting!



## PianoCat (Mar 11, 2018)

I have this commission painting and the dimensions 40x30 Andy it's pretty big, but the reference picture is not very detailed. I've bee not working on it and hate it, I'm at the point where I may just call off and tell him I can't do it. Any tips to get me through this? Up close it's terrible but afar its meh.


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

I think it looks great, my only suggestion is to have more detail in the snow, but other then that it looks pretty fantastic 

~ Glenda


----------



## CLunch74 (Mar 10, 2018)

Looks awesome! I would define the edges more on the telephone pole


----------



## GiHazeVt (Aug 22, 2013)

It looks like its coming along just fine. Nothing I see that id cancel an order for


----------

